
After Twitter ban, China dissident GuoWenGui creates Twitter look-alike homepage - auganov
https://www.guo.media/
======
auganov
Some Context:

wiki
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guo_Wengui](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guo_Wengui)

NYT on the controversial twitter ban
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/26/world/asia/guo-wengui-
chi...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/26/world/asia/guo-wengui-chinese-
billionaire-twitter.html)

